# Why does a milking stool have only three legs?



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

....because the goat has the "udder"


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Lol!!! I get it. :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh my, that's bad :lol:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol...so bad lol..but I sure needed a little chuckle


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh NyGoatMom, that is terrible! and yet :slapfloor:


----------



## FineFolly (Dec 29, 2015)

Very punny!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:laugh: I know....so bad, but it made me chuckle so thought I'd share!


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

LOL Thanks for the laugh! That's cute!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you for sharing! My guy was still chuckling over this over an hour after I told him. :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## TGSAdmin (Sep 6, 2012)

I've passed by this thread a few times and wondered "I wonder if they know the answer". Not what I was expecting. Funny.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The real reason that milk stools have 3 legs is because it is more stabile on uneven ground. A stool with 4 legs on a hump would really only rest on 2 of them and rock, where as 3 legs will conform and not rock back and forth.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

goathiker, do you know everything? :greengrin:

Pop Quiz: What is the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow?!? :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Monty Python?? Really???

Barn Swallow=11 meters per second


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

wasn't expecting that! that's funny!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

goathiker said:


> Monty Python?? Really???
> 
> Barn Swallow=11 meters per second


Really! :laugh:
what about the African and European swallows? :lol:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Boy, do I feel like a dope for taking this seriously. Thing is, my stool has four legs.
In grade school my best friend had a cow and her father used a one legged stool.


>>>What is the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow?!?<<<
If you have not asked Siri this question you need to. My daughter did.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hahaha^^ nice stool too!


----------

